
Build an Insanely Great Web Service - pierrefar
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/06/build-an-insanely-great-web-sebuild-an-insanely-great-web-service.php
======
davidw
Can we throw "insanely great" into the scrap heap with ninja, rock star, and
the like?

To my mind, something that was "insanely great" would mean that it's great
beyond being rational, which most likely would mean that you got a wonderful
product at really cheap prices. It's not irrational to make really high
quality stuff if you're charging appropriately for it, so the crazy part would
probably come from pricing.

~~~
tezza
You'll be asking for

..:: _"Xxxxx that doesn't Suck"_ ::..

to be binned next.

~~~
davidw
"Doesn't suck" has something nicely understated about it. It doesn't sound
like something the "marketroids" would ever really exploit. Insanely great
just sounds stupid. Do they give you electroshock therapy for making one too
many insanely great products?

